# أنواع الزيوت والسيارات ...



## مهندس المحبة (30 أغسطس 2010)

*
أرجو من لديه كتاب أو لسته للزيوت ودرجاتها التي تعمل على كل سيارة مثلا سوناتا 10W30 وإلى ذلك ... وأكون شاكر لكم ....*


----------



## ماجد$ (31 أغسطس 2010)

ياخد بالعتبار توصيات كتاب الصيانه ولكن من الافضال
اخي الكريم علي مناخ المنطقه مثل الرياض50w20 المنطق الحره تستخدم زيت تقيل وفي المنطق البرده التي توصل درجت الحراره تحت الصفر متل ايرلندا تستخدم زيت خفيف جدا 10ويكون زياده فقد لزيت في المنطق البرده جدا
ولكم جزيل الشكر:14:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز ولكن أعتقد انه توجد standard لكل سيارة ومأخوذة من دليلها بأعتبارها في أوربا فأرجو من لديه أن لايبخل علينا مع الشكر والتقدير ...


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 سبتمبر 2010)

وبإنتظار الرد هل لايوجد أحد يعرف مطلبي ......


----------



## سمير شربك (4 سبتمبر 2010)

أرجوا منك الأطلاع على الموضوع التالي 
معلومات قيمة واسئلة مفيدة تتعلق بالزيوت واسباب الحرق
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t208186.html
وجميع المرفقات بالموضوع 
وستجد المفيد لطرحك 
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي سمير وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود المميز وإن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك ....


----------



## hassanoklh (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ياخوي


----------



## وائل البحراوى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

من واقع عملى لمهندس صيانة للسيارات أوكد الالتزام بتعلميات المصنع 
كما يوجد جداول للزيوت المستخدمة والبدائل المصرح بها حتى لا يؤثر على كفائة دورة التزيت بالمحرك وكذللك الحرار الزائدة مع ملاحظة اللزوجة ودرجاتها لان الزيت 20w50 هو زيت متعدد الدرجات والاغراض


----------



## توفيق قيس (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووور اخ سمير على هذة المعلومات الرائعه ونريد منك تزويدنا بالمزيد من المعلومات عن الاضافات المانعه للصدا في زيوت التزييت


----------



## توفيق قيس (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد المساعدة من جميع الاعضاء بتزويدي بالمعلومات عن الاضافات التي تضاف لزيت التزييت حتى اتم مشروع تخرجي باسرع مايمكن ولكم جزيل الشكر يا اخوة


----------



## ahmedxquria (16 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا عالموضوع


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ان اللزوجه تعتمد على الجو المحيط بالماكنه فالشرق الاوسط يكون مقسم الى قسمين الاول من بغداد الى منطقه الربع الخالي يستعمل 20w-50 
اما منطقه الشام وشمال العراق تستعمل 15w-40 
وذلك للمحافظه على المحركات اما بالنسبه الى شهاده الزيت المستخدمه الان في السيارات الحديثه فيستعمل زيت بمواصفه شركه دميلر بنز M B 229.5
API -SL


----------



## taha habash (25 نوفمبر 2010)

◄مستوى أداء زيت المحرك Performance Class or Service Level 

يعرف مستوى الاداء بانه مقدرة الزيت للقيام بوظائفه وتعتمد هذه المقدرة على تركيبة الزيت وخصائصه كاللزوجة ومقاومة تكوين الكربون ومقاومة الأكسدة .وقد تم تصنيف مستوى الاداء عالميا بعدة تصنيفات أهمها : 

أولا: التصنيف الأمريكي لمستوى الأداء من معهد البترول الأمريكي API : American Petroleum Institute


----------

